# Wössen



## Silvan (Dec 24, 2015)

(richteri x schlimii)
First blooming on this litttle fellow that I got two years ago from Peruflora. 
Enjoy and happy holidays!


----------



## Secundino (Dec 24, 2015)

Very beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2015)

good growing. One of my favorite schlimii hybrids!


----------



## John M (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow!!! I LOVE that!!!

Sylvan, is it an easy plant to grow and bloom?


----------



## Silvan (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks guys!
I fell in love with this cross after Dot's post two years ago : http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31308&highlight=wossen
Good thing she posted just in time for me to make a pre-order for the show here during fall.. hehehe

It's been a good grower and a somewhat easy plant. The leaftips started to dieback when the spikes started to emerge. It probably needs more water than
what I can provide. My Eumelia Arias did the same thing. Maybe it's a schlimii 
thing?


----------



## Achamore (Dec 24, 2015)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 24, 2015)

That is really delicate and lovely,
David


----------



## phraggy (Dec 24, 2015)

I endorse everything that has been said.

Ed


----------



## eaborne (Dec 24, 2015)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 24, 2015)

OMG!!!!! Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 24, 2015)

A lovely shade of pink.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2015)

That is a really pretty one! You are very fortunate to have it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 24, 2015)

Very unique blending of pink and white

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Dec 24, 2015)

Beautiful cross, and nice healthy plant!!!! My schlimii x leaf tips are also dying????? I use 3/4 ro water and fertilize very little sooo???


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 25, 2015)

I love this one and another Phrag to add to the list. Great growing!


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 25, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 25, 2015)

What a beauty! I'd be happy to have that in my collection.


----------



## PaphLover (Dec 25, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## trdyl (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh my.. That is wonderful!


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2015)

Such a beautiful orchid! Anyone would be happy to have
this graceful beauty, especially me.


----------



## Marco (Dec 28, 2015)

Lovely pastel colors.


----------

